# Auch ne Methode, sich gegen Spam zu wehren...



## TSCoreNinja (26 Juli 2005)

http://www.golem.de/0507/39493.html


> Russischer Spammer ermordet
> Mann erschlagen in Wohnung gefunden
> 
> Der als notorischer Werbemail-Versender bekannte Russe Vardan Kushnir wurde am vergangenen Sonntag tot in seiner Wohnung in Moskau aufgefunden. Dem Mann wurde nach russischen Berichten der Schädel eingeschlagen.


Zur Nachahmung nicht empfohlen...


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Nachahmung nicht empfohlen...


Andere Länder, andere Sitten, in Rußland ist diese Methode störende Mitmenschen aus dem
"Verkehr" zu ziehen nichts ungewöhnliches.... 

cp


----------



## dotshead (28 Juli 2005)

*Auch nicht wirklich geeignet sich gegen Spam zu wehren.*

Aus ner Mail des DSB von RLP:



			
				DSB schrieb:
			
		

> Bei unerwünschter Werbung per E-Mail besteht zudem die Möglichkeit, seine
> E-Mail-Adresse in die vom Interessenverband Deutsches Internet e.V. (I.D.I.
> e.V.) geführte Deutsche Mailschutzliste (http://www.erobinson.de) eintragen zu
> lassen. ich möchte jedoch darauf hinweisen, dass die Nutzung dieser Listen durch
> ...



Ohne weiteren Text, Ungenannt das Liber ick auch Mitglied im e.V. is? AkA verstehst Du mich?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2005)

Wir verstehen uns besser, als wir uns verstehen sollten und andere verstehen mich weniger, als ich es verstehen kann. Denn so unverständlich ist es doch gar nicht immer... (Threadstarter TSCN wird mir das off topic verzeihen, wenn er daran denkt, wie man z.B. zu se**a.isp****.c** kam...)


> Enzo C* matto (2:32 PM) :
> hi...are you there? unfortunately i have very bad news...
> Enzo C* matto (3:10 PM) :
> carriers will not pay...and they charged back turnovers for january and february which we already paid...
> ...


Wie kommt man als IDI-Partner in ein russisches Forum und in den Beitrag eines der "klassischen" AWM's dort???
commercemanager.de/itguide/hersteller_682_liber***_payment_solutions.html
Hat mal jemand einen Euro übrig?

um aber Deine Frage zu beantworten: nein, ich verstehe Dich nicht. Du bist mir wirklich ein Rätsel. Dies auch ergänzt, damit nicht wieder Leute meinen...


----------

